# 76ers Unveil New Logos



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598119208204001280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598134404708446208


----------



## Kreutz35

That Ben Franklin is horrible....


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598125085224996865


----------



## Marcus13

Such a change.

I mean I guess I do like the circle more than the rectangle for whatever it's worth


----------



## Dissonance

I thought they'd at least put a tank in there after yrs of it.


----------



## RollWithEm

Cue @R-Star...

"Fuck you guys. Ben Franklin is a gangster."


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Cue @R-Star...
> 
> "**** you guys. Ben Franklin is a gangster."


R-Star doesn't care about 'Merican history.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598149600122376192


----------



## roux

Just awful


----------



## 29380

I like it more than the Bucks' and Raptors', and nothing is as bad as the Clippers'.


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380




----------



## Basel

Nothing too dramatic. I like them.


----------



## Dissonance

Anything's better than those last ones. Looked like practice jersey's.


----------

